# What caliber next?



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey everyone!

Thinking about purchasing a new rifle and was wondering what caliber you guys thought I should purchase? Here is what I have so far:

.22LR, .223, .243 (wifes rifle but still), .270, 7.62x54r (mosin)

Was thinking either .17 HMR, .204, or something larger than .270. Any ideas?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

what will it be used for?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

The ones you listed plus maybe a 25 or 26 caliber, like the 25-06 or 260 Rem. Other than that, bigger than the 7.62. Lived in Huron 10 years. Best friend still lives there. Maybe you know him. Last name is Hofer. :lol: :rollin: oke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

300 or 338 win mag if you were wanting something larger than the 270 win, imo.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Your looking at this all wrong. What your supposed to be saying is im gunna get a 17 hmr and a 204, and something bigger than a 270. What big caliber should i pick?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

7mm RM, 7 STW, .284, 7 RUM. That or any thing in the 6.5 zone(I realize that isn't an area you were looking at, but I like em). I really like my .338 Edge, so any thing in that area .338 RUM, Lapua, or even the regular magnum would be OK. I am a big fan of the .204 Ruger though.


----------



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

8MM Lebel


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I would look at the .338 WM as it will be adequate for anything on this continent. Probably not something you would select for recreational plinking but great for elk and not too big for northern deer or black bear.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I sort of have an eye on a new rifle for myself right now. I have a barrel on order for my 300 Win Mag in 5R rifling. I would also like to try the Thompson Center Icon (comes with 5R rifling) in 6.5 Creadmore. I can pick it up in Carrington at the Dry Dock for a little under $450. That leaves enough for an decent scope. Now all I need to do is scrape up the cash.


----------



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

How about .41 Swiss. Quite unique and eye catching at the local range.


----------



## pre-war (Mar 24, 2010)

6BR


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If you're going to do a 6BR, you might as well do a 6mm Super LR... :thumb: 
xdeano


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

338 bore, whether it is 338-08, 338-06, 338 Fed, 338 Win Mag, 338 RUM, 338 Lapua, can't be beat, if you reload. Factory ammo gets pricey rather quickly. Just decide how much power you need/want and go from there. The bullets range from a low of 165 up to 300 grains (there may be lighter or heavier, but thats what I know) and the ballistic coefficient and sectional density are superb.


----------

